# How to use a bow press properly?



## vahunter2469 (Apr 27, 2012)

I have an EZ press style (linear) bow press with the adjustable fingers. I "know" how to use it and how it works but i know there are some specifics. Let's get a list started, like:

-adjust fingers to evenly press the tips
-do not over tighten (wayyyy obvious)
-Mathews bows, back off the limb bolts 5 turns before pressing


----------



## FL904_Bowhunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey man, the ez press is in my opinion the "easiest" press to use.. There is really nothin to it but to do it man. When using presses less is more it doesnt take alot to press a bow enough to work on it. So just go in small increments and get your feet wet with it. It would be easier to answer your questions if you had some specific ones... Lol. Id love to help more so just post some specific concerns you may have or shoot me a pm.
Crawdad >>--->


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

Ok- here is a question--I have the EZ Green- what are the guidelines for adjusting the "fingers" that come in contact with the limbs? Should they be wrapped over the end of the limbs, or should the back of the limbs be in contact with the shaft of the fingers?


----------



## FL904_Bowhunter (Aug 23, 2010)

The tips of the fingers should wrap over the ends of the limbs.. Sorry it took so long for me to respond, lemme know if youx have anymore questions man..


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks- since its almost 80 degree outside, not going to hunt today, but going to work on a bow.


----------

